# Dengie healthy tummy



## tryinghard (20 February 2013)

Has anyone fed dengie healthy tummy? Thinking of trying it for my ex-racer, has anyone had experience of using it? good or bad please x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 February 2013)

tryinghard said:



			Has anyone fed dengie healthy tummy? Thinking of trying it for my ex-racer, has anyone had experience of using it? good or bad please x
		
Click to expand...

One of my liveries has just started on it , so not much i can say, he seems ok  likes it etc.  He gets colic a lot which is what she uses it.


----------



## Gryfiss (20 February 2013)

I tried it about 2 weeks ago a bag lasted me 3-4 days  fed at the recommended amount for a 16 h horse ( I think that was 5 stubbs scoops a day) it didn't blow her mind I was also feeding it alongside copra . I stopped because I thought 2 bags a week worked out expensive !!


----------



## Ilovefoals (20 February 2013)

I feed it to my irish boy.  I don't feed the recommended amount tho as I'd go through a bag in less than a week.  He loves it!


----------



## Sprocket123 (21 February 2013)

I use it for my cob, mainly as shes has had a colic op (2011), i dont feed recommended amount (as it will be gone in a few days!!) she gets 3/4 stubb scoop and a cup of copra with it twice daily. Will be moving my tb onto it aswell. My mothers cob has it aswell - 1 bag lasts us two weeks as we feed two from it, i like it!, it does have a high kcal content but no added preservatives etc if your unsure call dengie they are very helpful (meaning they didnt say yes you need to feed this and this, all dengie products etc)


----------



## SCMSL (21 February 2013)

FYI, Healthy Tummy is just a mix of Alfa A oil and alfalfa pellets, so as long as you use an all purpose vit/min supplement you can mix it all yourself and turns out much cheaper.


----------



## Hedwards (21 February 2013)

I used it for my gelding with suspected ulcers (now on GastroGuard and confirmed), it worked well for him, last time i went to buy some the shop had run out, so i got Alfa-A Oil instead, and havent noticed a difference in him, so going to stick with that. Oh and I was only feeding 1 stubbs scoop split over 2 feeds (as well as fast fibre and micronised linseed, ulcer supplement & Benevit)


----------



## Milkmaid (21 February 2013)

SCMSL said:



			FYI, Healthy Tummy is just a mix of Alfa A oil and alfalfa pellets, so as long as you use an all purpose vit/min supplement you can mix it all yourself and turns out much cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true, it contains Herbs for gut health & Protexin which is the reason i`m feeding it. If you were to feed AlfaOil, Alfalfa Pellets & an alround supplement (which work out ITRO £5 a week at full rate) I don`t think there is a huge saving to be made and you get the added benefit of the above in just one bin of feed  (and no I don`t work for Dengie, lol!)

Healthy Tummy-

Alfalfa has long been recognised as a natural buffer to acidity in the horses gut. Naturally low in sugar and starch it is the ideal foundation to a diet for horses at risk of EGUS.

Protexin In-Feed Formula supplies prebiotics and live yeast. Protexin helps promote a healthy microbial population which is vital for fibre digestion and as part of the immune system.

Herbs for Gut Health a unique blend of herbs, including oregano, cinnamon and ginger, has been carefully selected. These herbs are believed to be powerful antioxidants as well as enhancing palatability.

High Spec Vits & Mins which includes a full range of B vitamins such as biotin to promote exceptional coat and hoof condition. They are also integral to energy utilisation and are produced as a by-product of fibre fermentation in the gut. Additional calcium and magnesium also help to maintain optimum levels of acidity in the gut.

Soya Oil, a light coating has been used to provide slow release energy and exceptional coat shine.

Healthy Tummy is free from molasses, artificial flavourings and preservatives.

I`ve been using it along side Speedibeet & Micronized Linseed for a while now to my convalescing NF(had a virus which saw him looking awful) with great results, he`s looking fab! 

I feed 2kgs of HT, 250gms (Dry weight) of Speedibeet, 200gms of Linseed & 8gms of Straight Lysine over 2 feeds. He is also on adlib hage when in at night.


----------



## apple88 (22 February 2013)

Hi,

sorry to hijack! 
can you tell me how much digestible energy there is in Healthy Tummy?
I can find it for everything else dengie have on their website but not that.
Also any experience of it causing a horse to get fizzy? 

Thanks!


----------



## SCMSL (22 February 2013)

Protexin In-Feed Formula supplies prebiotics and live yeast. Protexin helps promote a healthy microbial population which is vital for fibre digestion and as part of the immune system.




			Prebiotics and live yeast are commonly included in any good balancer. So I stand corrected - add Alfa A Oil, Alfalfa pellets and lets say Alfa Balancer and you get "Healthy Tummy".

There is absolutely nothing indicating cinnamon, ginger and oregano do anything to help with horses with gut issues. I know I prefer feeding Alfa A and pellets to my EGUS horse and control myself what she's eating. Specially because the pellets are higher in protein then alfa A, so if I see she needs more protein I can just increase that amount.

By the way, the number one source of L-lysine in horse appropriate feeds is alfalfa, so just by increasing the pellets you would be able to drop the supplement.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## tryinghard (22 February 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies - some interesting information. 

Apple88 - I couldn't find the DE on their website either so I e-mailed them and its 11.5
Starch 2%
Sugar 4.5%
Oil 8.5%

I bought a bag yesterday, and pony had a bit last night and loved it. Im still unsure if its going to be worth the money, but will see how we get on.....


----------



## Milkmaid (22 February 2013)

I like the all in one aspect of HT but also I did the math and buying Alfa-Oil, Alfa-pellets & a goog balancer actually worked out about the same price wise. Although Alfalfa is an excellent source of Lysine There would still not be enough in the quantity of pellets i'd want to feed for my ned (who is on elevated amounts as he is recovering from a virus)


----------



## Milkmaid (22 February 2013)

And the Lysine is less than £8 for 3 months supply  
I used to mix my own before HT came on the market but find this much easier & have stockpiled it whilst its on offer @ £8.99 a bag. May think again when I need to buy it at full price next yr!


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 February 2013)

I've been using it for my horse who wind sucks. Can't say I've noticed any real difference and tbh probably won't keep it up forever.


----------



## Zerotolerance (24 February 2013)

Been feeding it for about 4 months to one who was showing typical signs of ulcers  - behaviour much improved and has put weight on. (big boned 16.2 on 2 rounded Stubbs scoops twice daily) Also tried it for crib biting ex racehorse - didn't make any difference.


----------



## tryinghard (24 February 2013)

I have been feeding it for four days, introducing it slowly even though horse is already on alfalfa. I have to say, even though its early days, Im already seeing an improvement! Horse LOVES it, is looking less tucked up, has eaten more hay than usual and has been very settled in his work even in this snow


----------



## AndersonLucy (24 February 2013)

I feed happy tummy as my gelding gets very runny on any thing else. He has a scoop morning and evening with brewers yeast and he is doing really well on it. He is holding weight, isn't silly on it and has normal droppings. It is expensive but to happy a happy horse is worth it.


----------



## tryinghard (20 March 2013)

I thought I would post an update a month on - and I have to say Im really impressed with this feed! My horse absolutley LOVES it, is eating everything including more hay/haylage than before, is putting on weight and condition/muscle and (touches wood) has been behaving better than ever. A very big thumbs up from me and my happy horse


----------



## Milkmaid (20 March 2013)

Brilliant news!
I've had great results with it too


----------



## Queenbee (21 March 2013)

tryinghard said:



			Has anyone fed dengie healthy tummy? Thinking of trying it for my ex-racer, has anyone had experience of using it? good or bad please x
		
Click to expand...


A friend runs a rehab charity for ex racehorses, she feeds anything underweight or with dodgy digestion on it and now swears by it.


----------



## Queenbee (21 March 2013)

Gryfiss said:



			I tried it about 2 weeks ago a bag lasted me 3-4 days  fed at the recommended amount for a 16 h horse ( I think that was 5 stubbs scoops a day) it didn't blow her mind I was also feeding it alongside copra . I stopped because I thought 2 bags a week worked out expensive !!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry just read that

3-4 days?!


----------



## Queenbee (21 March 2013)

Gryfiss said:



			I tried it about 2 weeks ago a bag lasted me 3-4 days  fed at the recommended amount for a 16 h horse ( I think that was 5 stubbs scoops a day) it didn't blow her mind I was also feeding it alongside copra . I stopped because I thought 2 bags a week worked out expensive !!
		
Click to expand...




Milkmaid said:



			Not strictly true, it contains Herbs for gut health & Protexin which is the reason i`m feeding it. If you were to feed AlfaOil, Alfalfa Pellets & an alround supplement (which work out ITRO £5 a week at full rate) I don`t think there is a huge saving to be made and you get the added benefit of the above in just one bin of feed  (and no I don`t work for Dengie, lol!)

Healthy Tummy-

Alfalfa has long been recognised as a natural buffer to acidity in the horses gut. Naturally low in sugar and starch it is the ideal foundation to a diet for horses at risk of EGUS.

Protexin In-Feed Formula supplies prebiotics and live yeast. Protexin helps promote a healthy microbial population which is vital for fibre digestion and as part of the immune system.

Herbs for Gut Health a unique blend of herbs, including oregano, cinnamon and ginger, has been carefully selected. These herbs are believed to be powerful antioxidants as well as enhancing palatability.

High Spec Vits & Mins which includes a full range of B vitamins such as biotin to promote exceptional coat and hoof condition. They are also integral to energy utilisation and are produced as a by-product of fibre fermentation in the gut. Additional calcium and magnesium also help to maintain optimum levels of acidity in the gut.

Soya Oil, a light coating has been used to provide slow release energy and exceptional coat shine.

Healthy Tummy is free from molasses, artificial flavourings and preservatives.

I`ve been using it along side Speedibeet & Micronized Linseed for a while now to my convalescing NF(had a virus which saw him looking awful) with great results, he`s looking fab! 

I feed 2kgs of HT, 250gms (Dry weight) of Speedibeet, 200gms of Linseed & 8gms of Straight Lysine over 2 feeds. He is also on adlib hage when in at night.
		
Click to expand...

So buy Alfa oil
Alfa pellets
Protexin
Vit and mineral supplement
Herbs... Fennel, nettle and mint aid digestion


----------

